# Which size hair bands should I get?



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry about posting this, I know there's like 100 threads about hair bands for the topknot. I looked & looked & searched, but I can't find the one I'm looking for. Someone said which size they used & I can't find that thread 

Should I get the 3/8" or the 5/16" ? I'm leaning to the 3/8" inch


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

We do 3/8th. The other one didn't work out for us. My fingers are not nimble enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm leaning toward the smaller size because I don't want to have to wrap it around a bunch of times.

I posted the wrong sizes in my original post! I meant I was debating between 1/4" & 5/16" I know that's barely a difference between those two, or should I get a 3/8"? That's what I meant to ask. My brain has been set to "deep fried" lately! Can't wait to get off pain meds so that I can think clearly again.

ETA:
I still don't think I asked the right sizes. 

Just ignore that part & just tell me which sizes y'all prefer to use since I can't seem to get my sizes straight. Ugh. Sorry.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I use the 1/4" orthodontic bands when I make bows, so that it doesn't have to be wrapped. They are too difficult to manage for anything other than slipping on a bow. To tie the top know I use the soft very flexible 3/8" ones from ShowOff Products.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We use clear latex free ones... I got them online, i think there's only one size.

But when we are having lazy days at home I just use a baby scrunchie (the soft cotton bands).... But Grace leaves her ties in....


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

We lucked out that around the time we brought Sophie home my BF got his braces off and the ortho bands he had were PERFECT! I think they're 3/8 but I know they are the "sea lion" size.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm currently using the ones from Topline pet. I think they're either the "snag free" ones at the bottom, or the 3/8" latex free, but in red and black. I like that they're very thin and stretchy, so I can stretch them out to get my fingers in easily, and as soon as I let go it goes back to original size so stays on securely. 


http://www.toplinepet.com/jaw-clips.php


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't use bands at all---just scrunchies--on both Lisi & Kitzi---the really tiny ones, but they are hard to find. I found a pack of pink ones in the UK. I still have to do about 4-5 loops on Lisi's piggys.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I don't use bands at all---just scrunchies--on both Lisi & Kitzi---the really tiny ones, but they are hard to find. I found a pack of pink ones in the UK. I still have to do about 4-5 loops on Lisi's piggys.



I use the same ones 

I get them here in the US at Walmart... in the little girls' hair section.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I checked every Wallmart anywhere near me in Oct./Nov. and found some small ones but not as small as the ones I used to be able to buy. Both are made by Goody but the old ones I have are much better!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi do you guys keep your topknots in fr days at a time? Or do you take it out after a few hours and redo everyday? I left Bellas in and it left a bruise and after 3 weeks scabbed and fell of i cant even tell ou how ba i felt ,I use a no snag band with a baby little ponytail holder I must have taken some of her skin when i did it soooo stupid!! Now i dont think i could ever put another one in


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

denise&chico said:


> Hi do you guys keep your topknots in fr days at a time? Or do you take it out after a few hours and redo everyday? I left Bellas in and it left a bruise and after 3 weeks scabbed and fell of i cant even tell ou how ba i felt ,I use a no snag band with a baby little ponytail holder I must have taken some of her skin when i did it soooo stupid!! Now i dont think i could ever put another one in


Sounds like you may have had her hair too tight?
I redo Daisy's every other day, sometimes daily, but at least every other day. If I don't, the hair gets tangles around it & also she is not a prissy girl (none of my girls are, but I wish they were! The prissiest dog I ever had was a boy, lol), so she gets into stuff all the time outside & somehow manages to get it on top of her head, in addition to the rest of her, lol.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

My personal favourites were 1/4" light weight bands - they are the perfect size


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I take Lisi's out at least once every day---often twice & redo.
Kitzel's gets taken out numerous times as Lisi pulls/bites his hair while playing! His t-knot is heavy too so it "slides" and needs to be re-done so he can see! I don't make mine very tight so they do slip---but that is better to me than risking an issue w/it being too tight. My groomer ALWAYS uses a band & make them MUCH too tight. I always re-do them the minute we get home!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I like this one but I'm not an expert. They are small and don't snag the hair as the latex ones. 

"Latex Free Dog Grooming Bands by Fantasy Farm - 3/16" Clear, 500 count"
Amazon link:






Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

